# 20" frame with disk mounts and rigid fork. Options?



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Aside from going custom TI _(which might be the only next step)_ is there anyone making a light weight stock 20" kids frame with a rear disk brake mount? Also, are there any stock 20" rigid forks out there for mtb with a disk tab? Anything from Europe? 20" BMX carbon forks with disk tabs? (I know, I'm stretching here)

My son is 6 and has been riding his Schwinn Predator BMX bike off road with me. It lacks a front brake and weighs 23 pounds, but my son is killing it on that bike now on the trails we ride that are relatively flat but pretty technical. I'm scared to take him on steep stuff for obvious reasons, but he's ready for more. He's stoked about racing and just ready for the next level, but his bike and the weight is holding him back.

I've been searching on this forum for a few hours and it looks like my stock 25+ pound bike options are:
Specialized Hotrock 20"
Marin Hidden Canyon 20"
Scott Scale Jr 20"
Trek MT60 20" 
Giant XTC Jr 20"

For those of you who have looked at all of these bikes, which one above is the best? The Giant has a rigid fork, but it's high tensile steel and likely within 200 grams of the ones with suspension forks on them.

At only 42-43 pounds it doesn't make sense for him to be riding a 25+ pound geared bike. The below bike is kind of what I'm going for, which weighs 12 pounds. Granted it's custom TI with probably $3K worth of components. Yes, those are 140mm rotors f/r! If build him something like this he'll be into a 24" in 12-18 months anyway so it's kind of a waste...but he'd be loving riding so much more I'm sure rather than walking hills!

TIA, Brett


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never seen any stock 20" bikes with Discs because the price point is so high, but once he gets into the 24" range it will get easier.

But really, is braking power a limiting factor here? Alot of us ride real nasty stuff on well setup Vs...........or is it bike/rider weight ratio?

There are some wicked light BMX stuff out there for younger kids, i've seen many 12lb bmx bikes for the little guys. Can get him started on SS early! :thumbsup: just have to figure out the front brake part.......


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I've weighed most of those bikes and the kona shred 2.0. They are all within a pound of each other (26ish) The shred has disc brakes. With mods the best you can do from that list is 21ish lbs.

I ended up getting a 15lb mini bmx of chain reaction. A couple good deals going on right now.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Check out the Gary fisher precaliper as 20. It comes in right at 19 pounds for less than $250. My son rode one for 18 months and just went to a 24". It worked well for him developing riding skills and he is doing well on a geared bike now and not spending all his time distracted with shifting.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Check out http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/ they have 20" forks with disc brakes for trials bikes


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmm, very interesting idea. What bmx is doing right with mini's and Mtb is doing wrong, is the stand over and TT length. Mtb's seem to be too high and too short. A small trials would reverse that.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Demo9 said:


> Check out http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/ they have 20" forks with disc brakes for trials bikes


Very nice..some sub 800 gram rigid disk forks there. None of the 20" trials frames you can get a saddle on though which would be a deal killer. Thanks for that link.

Brett


----------

